# Remember



## cowseatmaize (May 26, 2007)

I would just like to express my honor and thank all the folks that made this country and all it's allies what we are today. Regaurdless of political views we owe our military personel our respect. Plain, simple and to the point is all I have.
  Have a great and safe weekend, Eric


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2007)

Absolutely! Our veterans, both currently serving and previously served, deserve our respect. We are fortunate to have these brave men and women. ~Jim


----------



## morbious_fod (May 27, 2007)

I agree completely.

 We as a country have forgotten what freedom really is, and just how fragle it can be. Freedom comes with a very high price, and these men and women along with all those who fought before them have paid that price.

 You my fellow Americans should remember that. Memorial Day isn't just an excuse for a three day weekend, it's a day that we honor those who have laid down their lives, so that you keep the freedom that you enjoy.

 My heart is with all of you who wear or have worn that uniform. Carry on!


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 27, 2007)

I agree also !
 Sometimes with the bussel of everyday life we forget to show our appreciation to all who have fought to protect our Liberty and Freedom.  I'd like to say " THANK YOU " to all our men and women who have in the past , and do presently serve our military and our Country .


----------



## capsoda (May 27, 2007)

I just wanted to thank all you guys for making my day. I am forwarding a copy of this thread to my nephew in Iraq. Their moral is a little higher these days since Congress got forced to support them with billions of dollars instead of trying to starve them to death and get them killed from lack of equipment. This thread should help alot toward a moral boost. He worries that the people won't back them and they concider the job they do as important and necessary.

 Good, bad or indifferent, it is an honor to serve your country. God Bless America and the American Armed Forces!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 28, 2007)

BUMP
 I started this early because the whole weekend and the rest of the year as well belongs to them. Today I guess it's official. Let's all check in!!
 Warren, I hope your nephew and all the others can get one weekend of quiet at least. Lets hope next Memorial Day we don't have to have this part of the conversation.
 Perhaps if the funds and equipment were there from the start they would all be home by now. 
 My sister works for the VA and we went to her place yesterday afternoon. We said prayers and shared thoughts through out the afternoon and we still are!!!

 To all the men and women who are serving, THANK YOU
 To all the men and women who who were before you, THANK YOU


----------



## stonemason (May 28, 2007)

well said cowseatmaize


----------

